# bumblebee het ghost



## mojorising (Jan 4, 2010)

How do I make one of these beautifull royals? I've already got a spider het ghost so guessing i'm halfway there.


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

If you breed it to a pastel het ghost or pastel ghost you may get bumblebee het ghost...also possibly visuals in addition to hets.


----------



## Alway's Royals & Leo's (May 18, 2009)

If you can afford, get yourself a pastel ghost, will give you a 1 in 8 chance of producing a bumblebee ghost (humblebee)


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

mojorising said:


> How do I make one of these beautifull royals? I've already got a spider het ghost so guessing i'm halfway there.


Your best option would be to purchase a POG (Pastel Orange Ghost) and pair it to your Spider. You'll get Pastel, Spider and Bumblebee babies, all heterozygous Ghosts 
Your Spider being heterozygous Ghost means you might even luck out on Pastel Orange Ghosts, Honeybee (Spider Ghost) or Humblebee (Bumblebee Ghost).

Pairing your Spider to a Pastel het Ghost would be cheaper but you're losing out on the odds of producing an animal who is definately heterozygous Ghost. The POG being a visual Ghost would mean it has NO CHOICE but to pass on his single copy of the Ghost allele (gene).

Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## mojorising (Jan 4, 2010)

Is there a difference between dessert ghost and orange ghost and ghost? or are they older terms used for example jungle pastel is just called pastel and cinnamon pastel are just called cinnamons


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

mojorising said:


> How do I make one of these beautifull royals? I've already got a spider het ghost so guessing i'm halfway there.


If you like how a Bumblebee het Ghost looks, why don't you just make a Bumblebee, much less hassle and identical in looks.


----------



## mojorising (Jan 4, 2010)

Well i saw this and description said it was a bumblebee het ghost, which i thought was odd as het means it isnt visual....


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

mojorising said:


> Well i saw this and description said it was a bumblebee het ghost, which i thought was odd as het means it isnt visual....
> image


looks like a firebee/desertghostbee to me...
can you post the site link?


----------



## mojorising (Jan 4, 2010)

Saw it on the Captivereptiles forum website and was in the competition section for 2009

Is desert ghost and ghost the same thing or completely different??


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

mojorising said:


> Is desert ghost and ghost the same thing or completely different??


totally different...
ghost - ghosts things out
desert ghost - massively cleans things up


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

mojorising said:


> Saw it on the Captivereptiles forum website and was in the competition section for 2009


ah, jamie's littlun...
very very young bee het, hence why so clean


----------



## mojorising (Jan 4, 2010)

Take it would darken with age then??

How would i go about making one that looked like that throughout its life? Would it need to be bumblebee axanthic (cant spell that word)


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

mojorising said:


> Take it would darken with age then??
> 
> How would i go about making one that looked like that throughout its life?


will either 'brown out' or aquire a decent amount of yellow with age...
depending on the quality of the pastel gene from the parent

getting one to hold that sort of appearance would need an additional fire/desert ghost/desert gene

here's a firebee...


----------



## mojorising (Jan 4, 2010)

So in other words its quite difficult to make a snake like jamie's and have it staying looking that awesome throughout it's life


----------



## mojorising (Jan 4, 2010)

Firebee looks pretty phat too!! :flrt:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

mojorising said:


> So in other words its quite difficult to make a snake like jamie's and have it staying looking that awesome throughout it's life


 not really...
bumblebee x fire should do it


----------

